# mille fleur d'uccle Molt?



## Camreon Beck (May 10, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for taking the time to read my post. We have a 4 almost 5 week mille that has lost all of its feathers on its back just want to make sure this is normal. It is also housed with 4 other chickens in a brooder am wondering if they had anything to do with this. It is in with seabrights and they can be mean


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 10, 2017)

Geez, that is not normal and looks bad. @mymilliefleur do you know anything?


----------



## Camreon Beck (May 10, 2017)

They specks on there back are the pin feather poking through but wasn't sure it's a molt


----------



## Camreon Beck (May 10, 2017)

We also thought maybe mites so we treated her with a mite treatment


----------



## Pyxis (May 10, 2017)

How big is your brooder and how many chicks do you have in there? How much protein is is the feed you are feeding?


----------



## Camreon Beck (May 10, 2017)

Brooder is about 4-5 feet, we are now suplumenting feed with protein pellets, crickets, and we give them rooster booster there are 5 chickens in total


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

That looks like picking. Your chicks are old enough to spend the day outside to prevent bordom, which causes picking usually.


----------



## Pyxis (May 10, 2017)

That should be big enough then, probably not doing it because of lack of space. I asked about feed because chickens will eat each others' feathers when they are not getting enough protein. I agree that it could be boredom.


----------



## Camreon Beck (May 10, 2017)

Thanks so much guys that is kinda what we thought we will give them some outside time from now on


----------



## Kiki (May 10, 2017)

Make sure your brooder is not too hot too.


----------

